# NREMT approval....



## Mandy01 (Jun 20, 2011)

How long does it normally take to get the approval letter to take the NREMT? Its been almost a month and no one has gotten any kind of letter. Its kinda making me nervous...

BTW: How had is the test to begin with nerves about if. Have the Success book but everyones been telling me nothing in the book is actually on the nationals!


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 20, 2011)

Last Friday I paid my $70 and within an hour I had an email with the info to register to take the test.  I scheduled my test that day as well.  Are you sure you have everything completed?  Did your school submit everything they need to?  Did you go to your NREMT account and click on "check status"?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

The approval letter to test for written should come from your school.


----------



## steveshurtleff (Jun 20, 2011)

Mandy01 said:


> BTW: How had is the test to begin with nerves about if. Have the Success book but everyones been telling me nothing in the book is actually on the nationals!




What you are hearing is correct.  The Success book is great for general quizzing, but bears no resemblance to the NREMT.  Trust me, that was what I was using and I just tested this last Wednesday.


----------



## glock22brent (Jun 21, 2011)

your instructor from your course is supposed to send the approval to the NREMT and when you create your profile on their website it should show your approval. 

at my school, the instructors said they had up to 1 month after the course ended to submit our grades from both the class score and practical scores. however, after talking to my instructor and expressing my desire to take the test asap, he sent my approval letter 6 days after the course was finished.

contact your instructor, make sure they sent the approval to NREMT.


----------



## Blessed187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Call the testing center, If you took the test then your school did everthing they needed to do.

BTW: Did you pay your 70 bucks already? Anything marked in Red means it had not been done yet and it has to be done before you get that letter.


----------



## Mandy01 (Jun 21, 2011)

*...*

My school took care of the 70.00 it was included in my tuition. I made the account and did all the paper work I had to do to complete the registration. So the dean actually signed off for it they just told us that we should be getting the approval letter in the mail at some point soo thats y I was asking.

As for the actual testing I stopped studying the success book....but are the questions on the test simple or  hard just really nerves about failing the test over all


----------



## Mandy01 (Jun 21, 2011)

just signed back in and I guess they are still waiting on the money from the school but everything else has been verified. I forgot I could go back on there and check the status soo thank you for reminding me !


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 22, 2011)

Mandy01 said:


> just signed back in and I guess they are still waiting on the money from the school but everything else has been verified. I forgot I could go back on there and check the status soo thank you for reminding me !



a month seems like a long time to me, call your schools education directer and ask whats up?


----------



## steveshurtleff (Jun 22, 2011)

Mandy01 said:


> As for the actual testing I stopped studying the success book....but are the questions on the test simple or  hard just really nerves about failing the test over all



Can only voice my opinion, but there's no way I'll ever choose the test over continuing education, it's not something I would want to do twice.

It's a variably-weighted scale, so even though it's 150 questions with 70% needed to pass, not all the questions carry the same weight, so you could get about halfway through it and have the test shut down on you, which it will do when you've either passed or failed.

As if that weren't nerve-racking enough, it also gives no indication of how you did when it stops.  You have to wait until the results appear on the NREMT website.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a similar problem recently as I had to take the assessment exam to get my Texas card. I called the NREMT and they had me on the right track. 24 hours later, I had the approval letter and got my exam scheduled. Good luck on your test!


----------

